# Padilla SINGLE BATCH #17 Cigar Review - Good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cigar got better as I smoked. An excellent cigar for the sub $3 per stick price. Not the best Padilla but still a good cigar.

Read the full review here: Padilla SINGLE BATCH #17 Cigar Review - Good cigar


----------

